

shrtn.co, the URL shortener that could earn you money - tommizzle
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2010/11/16/try-this-shrtn-co-the-url-shortener-that-could-earn-you-money/

======
sqba
Hooray, another URL shortener! The web is becoming a better place every
second.

